# صلاة المعذبين



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)

صلاة المعذبين.... 
يا من دعوت المتعبين ليلقوا اثقالهم لتريحهم ...
يا من جئت لتشفي المرضى وتعزي المحزونين ... 
يا من اشفقت على الفقراء 
والايتام والارامل واوصيتنا بهم ...
يا من احببت المساكين والمنبوذين ودافعت عنهم ...
يا من غفرت للخاطئين ولم تقسو عليهم ....
يا رب ... كثيرون يصرخون اليك .... 
كلهم متألمون من اوجاع نفسية وجسدية ..
كثيرون يطلبون رحمتك يا رب .... 
قست عليهم الحياة ... 
يعانون من الحروب والامراض
اميييين​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (21 أكتوبر 2012)

*اميييييين اميييين امييييييييين

صلاة جمييييلة و كلماتها حلوة اووووووي

ربنا يباركك حببتي 
و يفرح قلبك دايما*​


----------



## كلدانية (21 أكتوبر 2012)

moky قال:


> *اميييييين اميييين امييييييييين*​
> 
> *صلاة جمييييلة و كلماتها حلوة اووووووي*
> 
> ...




 نورتيني ياقمر
شكرااا لمرورك الجميل
الرب يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## R.O.R.O (22 أكتوبر 2012)

امين 
صلاة رائعة ومعزية جدا 
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​


----------



## candy shop (22 أكتوبر 2012)

صلاه جميله جدا ومعزيه 

شكراااااااااااا حبيبتى

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2012)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> امين​
> صلاة رائعة ومعزية جدا
> ربنا يباركك حبيبتى ​



مرسي رورو لمرورك 
 الجميل  ​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أكتوبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> صلاه جميله جدا ومعزيه
> 
> 
> شكراااااااااااا حبيبتى
> ...



مرسي على المرور حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك خدمتك
​


----------



## +بنت الكنيسة+ (23 أكتوبر 2012)

امييييييييييييييييييين
ميرسي كتيييييييير
ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## كلدانية (23 أكتوبر 2012)

+بنت الكنيسة+ قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> ميرسي كتيييييييير
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ​



شكراا ليكي ياقمر
الرب يبارك حياتك  ​


----------

